# Four Word Story



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

There was a 3 Word Story thread on here but it died. Tis a shame as I discovered it so late but it was really fun so I am reviving it with the all new...

* 4 WORD STORY!
*
Basically you just add 4 words on to what the last person said in order to make a story. I'll start it off.

There once lived a


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

little Charmander that always


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

sexually harassed peanut farmers.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

He would often kiss


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

farmers without their permission


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

But one day he


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

suddenly evolved into a


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Ewok from Star Wars


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

which freaked him out


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

because Ewoks have Ebola


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

don'tcha know! The farmers


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

where trying to think


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

of a way to


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Get around this other


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

problem of theirs. Giant


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

worms were crawling all


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

sensuously. "Lecherous worms!" pastor


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wilson cried. He couldn't


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

believe that the worms


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

are somehow plotting to


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

impregnate those with moustaches


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and a green lightsaber


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

which cuts like a


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

paper. To stop this


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

madness, Pastor Wilson decided


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

to grab his shotgun


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

and quickly took aim


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

at the worm queen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

and her 17 children


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

and forced them to


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

and give up all


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

their world domination plans


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in favour of mine


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

"OH NOES!" Said Wilson


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"I wanttostay onthe island!"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

and build my own


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

intergalactic spacecraft out of


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

the worms remains!" It


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

became worse as Wilson


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

realized the worm's remains


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

were made of kryptonite


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

luckily superman wasn't around


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

for he was an ***


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

and was too busy


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

picking flowers with aquaman


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

to even notice that


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

earth was being invaded


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

by the worms. Wilson


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

coudn't belive his eyes


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 16, 2010)

He opened his fly


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

, took out his weiner,


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 16, 2010)

and rubbed the worms


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

together so their kryptonite


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

could become potent enough


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

to kill the queen


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Why the weiner? Well,


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

it was made of


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

David Hasselhoff's chest hair


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. laced with some cyanide.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

This deadly combination caused


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

complete madness! Wilson began


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

to regret his actions.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

So he began to


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

pray. "Dearest Yoda, please


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

undo what I have


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

done, turn back time


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

and bring the queen


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

to the dentist. She


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

has been drinking again


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

and I'm not sure


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

what exactly she was


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

thinking. She's alcohol intolerant!


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

So then she died


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

Which ended her story~


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

As for Wilson, well


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

he was full of


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

porridge. You see, Goldilocks


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

headed for her previous


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

boyfriend's home, realized that


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

he died in a


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

grease fire while cooking


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

fried green tomatoes, which


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

was his specialty. It


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

there were three bears


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

who were known for


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

tormenting the young Goldilocks


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. You see Goldilocks had


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

eaten small bear's porridge


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

with a melted spatula


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

because she couldn't find


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wilson and the worms


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

so she went looking


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

to ask the question


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

she had been wondering


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

Where's Waldo? But then


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

all of a sudden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

outside the front door


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

was Wilson, holding a


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

giant loaf of bread.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

and some candy and


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ran into the forest


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

ranting something about worms.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

inside his mind because


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

he finally became insane


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

and he couldn't take


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

any of those green


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

pills that make you


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

High and happy as


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

the benzos we love


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

to hate because they


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

feel so damn good


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

even though they destroy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the whole entire universe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

which is made of


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

skittles of every color


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Although I must admit,


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

that I really want


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

to eat M&Ms instead


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Anyway Cupid came down


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

and slapped a b-i-t-c-h


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

his parents Venus and


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ate his dog Weiner


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

and then killed himself.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Which reminds me of


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the sadest part


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ thats three words dude


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oops my bad bro


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anyway...he came alive


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

as a zombie that


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

liked to read phonebooks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

but he never told


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

anyone about it. How


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

weird is that? He


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

wanted to hide it


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

from telemarketers who complained


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

that only the black


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Popularity said:


> that only the black


outs from drinking helped


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

wither away his misery


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. But I digress...Wilson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

wanted more than preaching


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

so he took up


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

an obsession with worms


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

in which he pretended


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

to exist primarily within


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

sanity. But he couldn't


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

think anymore about what


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

he might do to


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

people with social anxiety


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

so he then decided


----------

